
Testing iOS-specific CSS Using Alfred and the iOS Simulator - aaronbrethorst
http://blackpixel.com/blog/1441/testing-ios-specific-css-using-alfred-and-the-ios-simulator/
======
stephenr
I still don't see the point of things like "Alfred".

Spotlight already prioritises Apps, doesn't need to be told where to look for
them, and is running on the system already, so doesn't use extra resources...

